# Lake Hodgson in Ravenna



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the comunity and had a question. Wondering if anyone here fishes or has fished Lake Hodgson. I pass it on my way home from work every day and was hoping to stop in there with the boat in the future. Any info on the fishing there would be greatly appreciated good spots, what to use etc. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

There's a water well out in the middle, It's roped off (can't miss it). Drop jigs close to the ropes, all the way to the bottom. Bass hold deep there. Also plenty of smaller bass near the rocks at the north end.


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the bass Capt. much appreciated. Have you ever tried for walleye there? Was kinda hoping to catch some for dinner if I'm gonna be there.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a couple of customers that do very well with the walleye at Lake Hodgson on leeches with floating jigheads.Send me a PM when you get a chance............Mark


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Loomis-Eyed,
I was out before the rain hit! But still got drenched lol! I caught a 23" walleye and a few bass, Around the weed edges in 10 fow? Fish weren't too active today for some reason? Caught fish on Crankbaits. Note: To all my bassin friends, June 24th will be a bass Tournament on Hodgson from 5:00 pm. until 9:00 pm. I'll be out again this weekend, Good luck.

 Tom


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Tom thanks for the info! Glad to hear you had some fun before getting soaked! I'm thinking of maybe heading out there tomorrow. May be a good day to fish or it might not but any time on the water is a good time!!


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Well A buddy and I went over to Hodgson this morning. Hit the water at 8am left around 3:30. Not bad considering the weather. Rained all morning. Managed to land 4 bass, about 8 pearch(4 keepers), some warmouth, and gills. Action pretty much stopped after the rain let off. All in all a pretty nice lake. Good variety and quiet! I'll be back for the 'eyes now that I have the lowdown! Thanks all the info everyone!
-Mark


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I was thinking of fishing Hodgson this evening from the bank. Where is the best place to park and fish?


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Anyone know what the 'Big Bass' was for the EEI series tournament there on 6/17.

I saw over 13lbs of bass won it

:B 
B


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I heard they were going to put small mouth in there. Does anyone know if that is true or if anyone has caught any.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html

Hodgson results are posted with weights. Pics of event are on photoalbum...specific website with winner info to follow this week.

Njoy~!

nip


----------



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to wade the lake in the spring for trout with a fly rod.
Any information would be appreciated. 

Mayfly418


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

they stocked smallies two seasons ago in the spring but haven,t heard of any caught yet...


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

what's a good catfish spot? from shore and from a boat. may have to rent one, do they have motors...or do you have to row?


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

From what I saw when I was there if you rent a boat you're rowin. But they have plenty of them and if you have you own electric motor and batt. you can use it.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

Loomis-Eyed said:


> From what I saw when I was there if you rent a boat you're rowin. But they have plenty of them and if you have you own electric motor and batt. you can use it.


thanx for the info man


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

boat rents for 8 bucks +10 dollar deposit you get back at the end of day if you return oars. Trolling motors allowed.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

small cove behind rental boats is a good spot for early spring trout flyfishing, have seen 4 pounders landed on occasion.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright, so for those deep bass what should I be using? I've tried working the weeds and shallow areas there with top waters, plastic worms, weedless frogs and been skunked three times. I know they are deep, but I really didn't want to bust out another $20 untill I knew what I was doing.And yes, what about the cats there? I've heard stories since I was a kid about their legendary cats.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Pole Squeezer said:


> boat rents for 8 bucks +10 dollar deposit you get back at the end of day if you return oars. Trolling motors allowed.


It went up to $16 unless I am getting ripped off the last few times.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

soap, no rip off the rental went up last season,it,s still 16$ for boat or canoe w/ a 20$ deposit,the season pass went up at the same time...


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i guess no one fishes for cats out there. i want to find a nice cat lake


----------



## TheOhioFishermen (Mar 27, 2011)

BigMha said:


> i guess no one fishes for cats out there. i want to find a nice cat lake


if you want nice catfish you should go to either berlin lake ohio or seneca lake ohio, we use hot dogs into small channels in berlin and we troll 1 ounce cicada bladebaits for big flathead in seneca


----------



## TheOhioFishermen (Mar 27, 2011)

my father went for walleye on july 4th 2004 with a yellow hot n tot and trolled around that sandbar that goes out pretty far into the lake. he caught the lake record walleye and it still is the lake record. the walleye was 32 inches and around 12 pounds so i would troll around that sandbar. if you look at the pictures in the lodge he is holding his walleye and wearing a detroit redwings hockey jersey


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

BigMha said:


> i guess no one fishes for cats out there. i want to find a nice cat lake



BigMha, I see that you're from Sikeston - home of Lamberts and the thrown dinner roll. I lived in STL back in the late '90s and loved it. Great river fishing down by Rolla. 

Sorry guys didn't mean to steal the thread.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

BigMha said:


> i guess no one fishes for cats out there. i want to find a nice cat lake


 a good cat lake around here would be mosquito lake lots of channels and a good amount flatheads..


----------

